# Spaying has been done - aftercare advice please?



## calligator (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,

My cat got spayed today and seems to be dong well - I've tried to keep her in our spare room as we have another cat but as he's disappeared under the bed for hours and she's been scratching at the door I've let her out and she's wandering around. I bought a couple of pouches of bland food from the vet which she's shown no interest in but has just scoffed some normal food so I'm glad she's got an appetite!

I was quite surprised that the vet said to keep her buster collar on for 2 weeks - is this normal? I'm also worried about keeping her on her own in the spare room while we're asleep or out - won't she get bored or lonely?

Is there any other advice you'd give while she's healing?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i didnt do the collar - my vet said to try without & only put on if they lick the wound,
other people had them for 1 day or 2 - then see if they lick the wound.
again let mine have full run of house - theres things to jump on and off in every room!


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

My vet also said collars to be worn for 2 weeks, but it really broke my heart to watch how upset they were in the collars. Plus they couldn't eat with them on. So they only lasted a couple of hours. We had to put them back on occasionally when they wouldn't stop at the stitches but they soon got the message.

I did keep them in the room with me at night while I was sleeping - normally they get full run of the house.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

My vet said to keep them on the girls for 2 weeks - took them off at the vet check 2 days later - he gave me spares in case they worried their stitches but they were as good as gold and didnt need them 

All three were also starving after getting home, and had a feast of roast chicken


----------



## Deathsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

I put the collar on my cat after she was spayed,lasted all of 30 secs because she took off like a maniac bumping into chairs,table legs,etc.
Grabbed asap and removed it,she ate a bowl of food and went to sleep,boy cat was same after his castration,both shrugged it off like "yeah..whatever".
All down to cats temperment,etc i think.
Didnt bother my 2 at all yet I know other ppl who have had poorly cats for over a week.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

No collar here either. 

Watch your girl approx. 12 days, she should not be allowed outside the house during this period, you'll have to check her incision, to have a normal appearance (no leaks, bad odour, strange colour of the skin, no swelling - except for the first 2 days). Check her temperature, you usually can feel if she's too warm by touching her ears. The cat should gradually return to food and water within a day, she will start being playful even tomorrow. If she hides and does not eat, this is not a good sign. Usually everything is fine. But remember to have the vet's phone number with you and an emergency vet no, if needed at night time.

Oh, and be affectionate to her, she needs it and you'll build a more trusting relationship with her.

When we did that, I planned it for my holidays, to stay at home with her and watch her 10-12 days.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Anca said:


> No collar here either.
> 
> Watch your girl approx. 12 days, she should not be allowed outside the house during this period, you'll have to check her incision, to have a normal appearance (no leaks, bad odour, strange colour of the skin, *no swelling *- except for the first 2 days). Check her temperature, you usually can feel if she's too warm by touching her ears. The cat should gradually return to food and water within a day, she will start being playful even tomorrow. If she hides and does not eat, this is not a good sign. Usually everything is fine. But remember to have the vet's phone number with you and an emergency vet no, if needed at night time.


Can I just add to this - both my girls were midline (on their tummies rather than their sides) - they both had small lumps under the incision site. The vet told me it was because the muscle had been cut, and it was normal, as long as the wound site is not red, weeping, or sore.
He pressed the lumps, and this caused no discomfort.
He said it can take up to 6 months for the lump to go, but both of mine are back to normal and were done on 16th Dec


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, the incision line will be more solid for a longer period, when touched/pressed , but during the first 2 days the swelling is more prominent and this should not frighten the owner.

So you've recently gone through these emotions, too. Great to hear everything is fine, it's always a relieve when everything comes back to normal. I still haven't forgotten about my similar worries of 2 years ago :


----------



## fords (Oct 21, 2013)

Greebo's at the vet today to get spayed. From the sounds of it, I don't think she's going to enjoy the collar much!


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

My two were spayed on Wednesday. We were told to keep the collars on for one week, and for the first 24 hours they tried pretty hard to get the collars off but now they're getting used to them. They've learned how to eat with the collars on and although they're still slinking along belly-to-floor at times, they're mostly fine. They've definitely wanted more cuddles than usual, and they're less inclined to climb things (although I found one on top of the kitchen door yesterday). I wish I could explain to them that the collars aren't forever, but I know they'll be very happy on Wednesday afternoon when the vet removes them!

Best of luck to your kitty; I hope she heals quickly!


----------



## Julie100uk (Oct 10, 2013)

When my two were spayed, they didn't have collars. They didn't have any external stitches and dissolvable internal ones. I was quire surprised! Mine were rampaging around for 3-4 hours despite me trying to contain them!

They didn't eat much for a couple of days and did sleep quite a lot and didn't poop as much. Three days later, you couldn't even tell, they'd been spayed!


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

Over the years when I've had a female spayed they were never given collars or had to go back in for the 3 day post op check until I took Cersei in 3 weeks ago.

I asked how long the collar needed to be on for and was told until the stitches came out...knowing Cersei I thought she'd more likely hurt herself and pull the stitches bumping into things with the collar on so she never wore it. 

Both her and her brother Tyri were fine as soon as they got back in and ate straight away. Cersei cleaned herself but apart from her being careful herself, she seemed to know not to jump about too much, she never bothered with the stitches and Tyri was ever so gentle with her until the stitches were removed and normal mayhem resumed.

I think every cat is reacts differently.

Rachel.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use a vet who used external stitches both of mine with different vets had no external stitches and therefore no need for a buster collar. Both were back to their ususal energetic self after a few hours at home - and looking at the awful Hills food the vet sent April home with I am not surprised kitties don't eat it


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

No collar here at all- Luna had a midline which was glued externally. Very small and neat with minimal shaving. Licked the area about twice.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Misha had stitches which were removed by my mum who was at one time a nurse, with the agreement of the vet who was my aunt! She never had a collar and other than being sick the first time she ate and being a little subdued none of the episode really bothered her. Sarah had a collar once for some other issue, it was off within a couple of hours, clever girl. She also came home from having all top teeth extracted and got stuck straight into her biscuits. Henry when he was done, well the vet said rest and keep in and give chicken bla bla bla did Henry listen? Not a bit of it, in one ear and out the other. That's ma boy!


----------



## fords (Oct 21, 2013)

She didn't get a collar in the end as she got subcutaneous stitches, like the rabbits did. Sadly she's back in theatre today as the vet discovered a hernia at her post spay check - I suspect it might be something to do with her super fast recovery and subsequent bounding around, so hopefully it's nothing more serious than a burst stitch!


----------

